
Open Anatomy Project - mhalle
https://openanatomy.org/
======
mhalle
This is my project that we recently started at Brigham and Women's Hospital to
make community-authored, high quality anatomical information available
wherever it is needed, for free.

End users will have quality digital anatomy atlases. Researchers will have
annotated medical data. And doctors will have a new way to share their
expertise.

Thing "GitHub for anatomy, with the social impact of Wikipedia".

